# LED Coon Hunting Light+Smart Light



## sqdog542 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello everyone! Im looking to by an LED coon hunting light.
I have seen the smart light in action and I was impressed. My Friend purchased the light at the Winter Classic in Albany. My Question is, do you know of any place in Georgia that sells the smart light? For around $150.00 I dont thinnk you can beat the price. Also do you know of any other companies that sells LED lights for less than $200.00? Thanks for your time!
                                                     John


----------



## Tree Blazin (Mar 2, 2011)

you can buy the LED K-light cap light for around $100


----------



## Chris G (Mar 2, 2011)

*Led*

I have a Laser Torch man and it is great. They are $150.00 and you cant beat it. Mr Bobby Barber makes them in Louisiana,he is the one that built the Cajun Light. If you ever get a light with the battery on the head you will never by another belt light. Give him a call he is a good man.   337-463-9348


----------



## caseyjonespoole (Mar 2, 2011)

sqdog542 said:


> Hello everyone! Im looking to by an LED coon hunting light.
> I have seen the smart light in action and I was impressed. My Friend purchased the light at the Winter Classic in Albany. My Question is, do you know of any place in Georgia that sells the smart light? For around $150.00 I dont thinnk you can beat the price. Also do you know of any other companies that sells LED lights for less than $200.00? Thanks for your time!
> John



sent you a pm


----------



## DROPPINEM (Mar 2, 2011)

I just bought a k light led head for my light and it is GREAT!!!I have never seen the smart lights in action but with me having great experience with k light i would recommend the k light version of the smart light.Bruce Conkey sells them for 110 i think.....Bruce Conkey and k light both have outstanding customer service.

conkeysoutdoors.com


----------



## King Fish 74 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have the K-Light G2 and a K-Light cap light and I love them both..


----------



## shawnrice (Mar 3, 2011)

DROPPINEM said:


> I just bought a k light led head for my light and it is GREAT!!!I have never seen the smart lights in action but with me having great experience with k light i would recommend the k light version of the smart light.Bruce Conkey sells them for 110 i think.....Bruce Conkey and k light both have outstanding customer service.
> 
> conkeysoutdoors.com       X2 ON CONKEYS


----------



## DROPPINEM (Mar 3, 2011)

King Fish 74 said:


> I have the K-Light G2 and a K-Light cap light and I love them both..



Hey kingfish how does that led hat light compre to the g2 head?My wifes light is not holding a charge good and was considering getting her one.I think she would like it better than a belt light since she does not have to carry a garmin,tritronics transmiter,squaller,water bottle,red lense,shells,smoke bombs etc.


----------



## evan ashley (Mar 3, 2011)

i was selling smart lights for gary but i am no longer helping him out. if you buy one good luck with the customer service!!!!!!. i would go some where else they are a good light but the customer service is not worth it. and you can find cheaper ones out there today!!!!


----------



## Tree Blazin (Mar 4, 2011)

DROPPINEM said:


> Hey kingfish how does that led hat light compre to the g2 head?My wifes light is not holding a charge good and was considering getting her one.I think she would like it better than a belt light since she does not have to carry a garmin,tritronics transmiter,squaller,water bottle,red lense,shells,smoke bombs etc.


 I also have both lights and the cap light is the way to go as long as you dont have gear to carry..Its not quite as bright as the G2 but makes up for it in weight.. I have bad hips from an old bull riding injury and it is hard for me to carry a belt light, so in my opinion the cap light is the best thing since sliced bread and Mike Kelley is super nice to deal with..


----------



## DROPPINEM (Mar 4, 2011)

Tree Blazin said:


> I also have both lights and the cap light is the way to go as long as you dont have gear to carry..Its not quite as bright as the G2 but makes up for it in weight.. I have bad hips from an old bull riding injury and it is hard for me to carry a belt light, so in my opinion the cap light is the best thing since sliced bread and Mike Kelley is super nice to deal with..



Thanks.I will order her one soon.....I have a bad back and hips as well and i have found the suspenders to take a load off dramatically.


----------



## Tree Blazin (Mar 4, 2011)

I bought one of those Bright Eyes vests that hold your light and such but it got snagged on everything in the woods so I dont use it..


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 4, 2011)

Tree Blazin said:


> I bought one of those Bright Eyes vests that hold your light and such but it got snagged on everything in the woods so I dont use it..


 
i had thought about getting one and actually wanted to see how much it got caught on everything cause i know with just a belt light on u get caught up. i bet it does stink with a vest on.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Mar 4, 2011)

I have owned two different vests with a Dans being the last one.They are nice because of all the pockets but they get snagged on everything and i have a 21 v klight belt light that is not as light as the new smaller bright eyes and one side of the vest would get really heavy and get on my nerves.....I am a firm believer in the suspenders whether they look goofy or not


----------



## cmbluetick (Mar 9, 2011)

*LED Lights*

Take a look at the LED coon hunting light by Cajun. Best I have found. Brighter than most and built right. Service is above par. 2 yrs warranty I love mine


----------



## Johnny Mac (Mar 9, 2011)

What about valley creek lights


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Mar 9, 2011)

Johnny Mac said:


> What about valley creek lights



best lights made...redgy is awesome,  service is the best there is...the 5 led head is the best in my opinion n the only head i havent used is the blazer head, n i like valley creeks the best...no need for a spot light plenty low enuff on low as well


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 10, 2011)

Aint none of the big 3 brighter than each other..I've compared them side by side..Well you can say big 4 now that blazer has the new 5 led out..Thats when it comes to brightness..Dim is a different story..Not all them will dim down as low as some like them to but Id buy the one with the best WARRENTY..


----------

